# 

## ANITA11

Witam wszystkich  :big tongue:

----------


## Edmar70

Anita w tym wątku tylko się przedstawiamy. Musisz wejść tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewforum.php?f=39

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

ja wprawdzie nie od Kwarca  :wink: 
jednak witam Ciebie serdecznie w gronie forumowiczow  :smile:

----------


## frosch

ja tez nie od _kwarca_, choc mialam _go_ na oku   :cool:   :Roll:  
pozdrawiam i zycze wytrwalosci   :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

Pozdrawiam, życzę abyś miał jak najmniej problemów z kwarcem podczas budowy.

----------

